
Show HN: Kwery – Simplified report generation and email delivery - abhirama
https://github.com/kwery/kwery
======
abhirama
I am the creator of Kwery. I wrote a blog post on the motivations behind Kwery
-
[https://abhyrama.com/2018/07/25/kwery/](https://abhyrama.com/2018/07/25/kwery/)

~~~
rlawson
Nice work!

~~~
abhirama
Thank you!

